# The 11th Doctor will be (possible spoilers)...



## Time Psyduck

... Matt Smith
BBC News Article
Link 1
Link 2


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: The 11th Doctor...*

Someone forgot their spoiler tags.


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: The 11th Doctor...*

Okay. As David Tennant once said "I'm going to give you one chance". I'm being fair here, if I don't like what I first see then fine. I know Steven Moffat is a clever man but please dear god I hope he knows what hes doing. 

Also what the hell? Younger than David Tennant. How young can they get? They can't have teenagers playing the Doctor. That annoys me a teeny bit. If you want a rougher whatever doctor it should be older than Tennant.
Oh my god. I'm in a bad mood now. Anyway if you want to know more and what he looks like go here.


----------



## Retsu

Eww...


----------



## Bombsii

He's an frickin emo.


----------



## opaltiger

who?


----------



## Frosty~

You guys are harsh. While I'd rather Tennant didn't leave, he had to eventually and someone has to take his place. 
Give the guy a chance.


----------



## Bombsii

I said I would but seriously. I prefer Morrissey.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Guys, trust the team.

Before Tennant took over, I doubt anyone thought he was gonna be a good Doctor apart from his die-hard fans. Even I thought he was a bit too "happy" to ride the TARDIS.

I was expecting Hammond, since he can pull off David's happy fun aura that he has.

With Smithy I'm expecting a deadpan Doctor or a snappy one without the babbling.

That said, I prefer Morrissey. He had that important bloke aura like Davison had.


----------



## Frosty~

DarkArmour said:


> I didn't think that Tennant wouldn't suit the role. This guy just isn't the doctor. I'm probably not gonna watch. I prefer Torchwood thanks.


Go on then, miss out on a great show just because you don't think a guy you haven't even seen act "suits" the Doctor.


----------



## Bombsii

I even said up there that i'm gonna give this "new" vision of the show a chance.

It was always going to be a risk when Russell.T.Davies took over. Even though he sometimes put some wierd elements in his scripts, lets face it, he was amazing. Giving a show that has been working great over the last 4 years and putting it in the hands of someone else. This is very risky. It may just be a first impression but right now. I'm not too sure. I have slight doubts. Lets hope the new guy and steven moffat know this and prove me wrong. I hope they can prove me wrong.

((I'm out of my bad mood now.))


----------



## Lady Grimdour

DarkArmour said:


> I even said up there that i'm gonna give this "new" vision of the show a chance.
> 
> It was always going to be a risk when Russell.T.Davies took over. Even though he sometimes put some wierd elements in his scripts, lets face it, he was amazing. Giving a show that has been working great over the last 4 years and putting it in the hands of someone else. This is very risky. It may just be a first impression but right now. I'm not too sure. I have slight doubts. Lets hope the new guy and steven moffat know this and prove me wrong. I hope they can prove me wrong.
> 
> ((I'm out of my bad mood now.))


Moffat's gonna be great.

He's been a writer for quite a while, and he did Time Crash which was cheap and effective.


----------



## Jolty

All the people that don't want Tennant to leave suck
The doctor's regenerated 9 times already, soon to be 10, and he will do it twice more in the future

Anyway. I dunno what to make of the new guy yet as I haven't seen him as the Doctor yet :v we shall see
and the fact that he's only nine years older than me amuses me


----------



## axolotlesque

Hayyy, everyone. :/ I'm going to get very hippie on you guys and be like 'why all the hate?' I personally think that Christopher Eccleston and David Tennant were both wonderful as the Doctor. Honestly, I really adore Tennant in the role. But I remember being peeved and upset when I learned that Eccleston was to be replaced; many reacted the same way. And look where it is now! David Tennant now has a huge fanbase, and quite a few people enjoy his role as the tenth Doctor. Hopefully, that's what it'll be like with ~this guy~.


----------



## Butterfree

Dude, he looks like this guy at my school.

But I don't watch the show and thus can't really sympathize with all you "onoes the world will be over" people. I mean, I know enough from Fandomsecrets to be aware that this is the reaction every time a new Doctor is picked, but I wouldn't know precisely what is "suited" to be the Doctor, either.


----------



## Tailsy

I dunno, he's quite cute.

David Tennant pissed me off because he didn't speak in his Scottish accent EXCEPT THAT ONE EPISODE and that was lame. >:(


----------



## Bombsii

Yeah, that scottish accent is awesome. If you watch confidential though you can always hear it. David Tennant actually looks ill right now after doing this for so long.


----------



## goldenquagsire

hey guys

*BAAAAAAAAAW THEY KILLED TENANT BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW*

srsly it is not the end of the world. Tenant was the Doctor for three seasons and all the Christmas specials to date. that is a bloody long time, y'know? i'm not saying that his leaving isn't a shame, he was a great actor and all, but sooner or later they'd have needed a new guy to fill the role.

besides, i distinctly remember a wave of anti-Tenantism just as Christoper Eccleston was leaving after the first series. you lot got over that, you'll get over this.

as for the new guy, Matt Smith? no bloody clue who he is, but i'm sure he'll take to his role with enthusiasm. best of luck to him. :D


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Butterfree said:


> I wouldn't know precisely what is "suited" to be the Doctor, either.


The comparison is always based on the leaving Doctor. Like with Eccleston. Everyone was expecting a darker, more serious Doctor and they didn't like Tennant. It's the same here. We're all used to The Doctor as a funny, quirky guy in a brown longcoat and a fake english accent.

That aside, I'd rather that David left now than have everyone riot outside BBC to pull him out in a wheelchair.


----------



## Bombsii

Personally I would've done what Jon Pertwee did. Have the production team change but stay on for a few more episodes.  Tennant should've stayed for one more series just to help us into this new "era" of Dr Who. Then leave straight away. But hey,everything is changing so we have to get used to it or suffer. I remember the outbreak there was when Tom Baker was announced...


----------



## Lady Grimdour

DarkArmour said:


> Personally I would've done what Jon Pertwee did. Have the production team change but stay on for a few more episodes.  Tennant should've stayed for one more series just to help us into this new "era" of Dr Who. Then leave straight away. But hey,everything is changing so we have to get used to it or suffer. I remember the outbreak there was when Tom Baker was announced...


That *is* what they did. David's staying on for the specials until Smithy takes over in 2010. We still have a year of the Allons-y and all the running and the trainers.


----------



## Murkrow

Jolty said:


> All the people that don't want Tennant to leave suck
> The doctor's regenerated 9 times already, soon to be 10, and he will do it twice more in the future


I know you're probably right, but did it count as a regeneration when 



Spoiler: The Stolen Earth, Journey's End



he got shot and put his regenerative energy into his hand?



Oh and can't we have the same doctor and partner for more than one series for once? :(
EDIT: And we need more episodes set on an alien planet. And if there are, I want them to be populated by aliens. Not humans exploring, or aliens that look too much like humans.

I don't like what I see right now either, but I'll give him a chance. I never like it when stuff like this change but I always get used to them in the end.


----------



## Bombsii

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> That *is* what they did. David's staying on for the specials until Smithy takes over in 2010. We still have a year of the Allons-y and all the running and the trainers.


but I meant properly. Russell.T.Davies is still penning most of them so its not exactly an intorduction to the "new era" just a finishing off bit.

Also Moffat has said that the next series (Not specials) are going to be a lot darker. Thats why series 3 of doctor who is my favourite, its the darkest and the most evil. Its also not going to be a very nostalgic series as hes not bringing the daleks back again or anyone else for that matter. 

(Which really is a good thing, Davies used the daleks too often , that defeat was a little too intense for anyone to escpae from ,even though they will eventually and to be honest. Davros is one of best villains but theres one MAJOR problem with him... anyone guess?

Its that whenever he shows up the spotlight is on him and he is the villain of the episode, the daleks are shown to look like idiots (thank you Journeys End=Spinning Daleks *Face-palm*) and even in the old days in Genesis of the Daleks (GREAT EPISODE) The daleks don't do  anything. Every story after that was a Davros story, not a dalek story.


----------



## Meowzie-chan

... what? No Daleks? *cuss words* But I LIKE the Daleks! *pouts* Aw well, I'll get over it in 2011. (Americans get everything Who later.) 

Any ideas on when new Torchwood's coming, even if just to Britain?

(Quickly, Captain Oblivious, to the Researchmobile!)

(three link clicks later: OMG he's not pretty at all. I wanted a Doctor who was as cute as Tennant!)

(comment on previous statement: You should'a seen me when Eccleston regenerated. I seriously thought that Tennant was really hot.)


----------



## Bombsii

Torchwood is coming back for us Brits in July I think. 5 episodes in an arc which will all run in a week. No word for the amercians as of now. I'm *really* looking forward to Torchwood.


----------



## Minish

Seriously, guys. Do you really think that _you_ know the best interests for the show? You really think that because you've watched it, you know better than the producers or casting team? o_0; I would think maybe he might not fit 'your' idea of the Doctor, but it's really more important that the new Doctor is someone who was clearly chosen for a reason.

He reminds me of... Edward Cullen, and this guy I know at school. Also with the surname Cullen, strangely. Oh dear. But he still looks like he's going to be good.

I'd love a moody, antisocial Doctor. He looks like he could pull off a '...whatever' attitude pretty well. Seeing as the new actor isn't anything brand new (a.k.a., what me and my friends wanted: a female Doctor, a Doctor of a different race, someone of drastically different age like a child) he needs to have a very different personality to Ten, so... I'm looking forward to seeing what BBC can pull off. 8D


----------



## Lady Grimdour

@ Cirrus: True. Though I doubt that they'll make him antisocial. Probably serious and snappy like Eccleston. But a grumpy, irritable Doctor who's prone to curbstomping the nearest visible alien is too much of a jump.

Also, imagine the riots of a female Doctor. Preferably Kristin Scott-Thomas. She would make a perfect Doctor.


----------



## Bombsii

Nope. The Doctor physically can't regenerate into a woman and I very much doubt a black doctor at that. The Doctor is a *male*, *white* timelord and he was born like that. There are such things as Time Ladies anyway so they couldn't have sex changes in between. This has been announced,sorry to ruin the fun.


----------



## opaltiger

DarkArmour said:


> Nope. The Doctor physically can't regenerate into a woman and I very much doubt a black doctor at that. The Doctor is a *male*, *white* timelord and he was born like that. There are such things as Time Ladies anyway so they couldn't have sex changes in between. This has been announced,sorry to ruin the fun.


hahahaha clearly you are not acquainted with Doctor Who continuity


----------



## Bombsii

I am. But how? when have they ever done that? No. The curse of Fatal Death does not count.


----------



## Minish

DarkArmour said:


> I am. But how? when have they ever done that? No. The curse of Fatal Death does not count.


Just because they haven't done it yet doesn't mean they won't, or that it's impossible.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

DarkArmour said:


> I am. But how? when have they ever done that? No. The curse of Fatal Death does not count.


Have you met the writing team?

Daleks made from human tissue. Cybermen in a parallel universe. Hell, a reality bomb and Dalek Caan ripping through to the Time War which *was* deemed impossible. And lest we forget the Adipose; living creatures made from our fat. Even the CyberKing.

Girl!Doctor doesn't seem that far-fetched.

URGENT!!EDIT: Smithy is perfect for the role, visually.


----------



## Bombsii

Cirrus said:


> Just because they haven't done it yet doesn't mean they won't, or that it's impossible.





opaltiger said:


> hahahaha clearly you are not acquainted with Doctor Who continuity


I was responding to this post^ I don't understand what she means by it.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

opal means that nothing is ever concrete in Doctor Who.


----------



## Bombsii

Oh sorry, yeah I agree, sorry about that. Well it could happen but the results would be varied


----------



## Meowzie-chan

I kinda just hope that they introduce River Song properly soonish. Because you know, she was pretty awesome in the Library. Maybe she'll be a companion of the 11th Doctor. I don't know much about British film and tv, aside from the Who-niverse, so I can't really judge what would be the best choice for the newest incarnations personality. 

(but really, he reminds me of a vampire or somethign in that shot someone posted.)


----------



## Lupine Volt

Well, he doesn't look to bad. Shame about David though, but I suppose this way the writers can start with a fresh character. Otherwise they may start simply redoing things, and we'd simply see the same reaction for evil plans aplenty. 

...Also, I hope, for the love of god, that they get away from earth! I mean, come on! How many alien invasions can London have in a timeline! At the very least do something on the rest of the world. I dunno, have aliens invading Singapore. When was the last time you saw anyone invading Singapore?


----------



## Eevee

I am adoring the outfit and expression in that shot.  I wouldn't mind a somewhat darker Doctor.

River Song is looking to be a plot hole real fast if she doesn't meet the Tenth Doctor.

Complaining over the next actor without seeing him actually _act_ is a little, uh, dumb.  Chill out before you get all uppity, good lord.


----------



## Bombsii

Well Song would be good but River Song is actually older than this doctors looks, that might not go down to well. I agree but maybe not as a companion, maybe just one of his "friends", eh, I dunno. Heres a good place for discussion. 

Moffat was the one who asked Russell.T.Davies and Steven Greenhorn to keep Jenny alive. Suspicious at all. Jenny would be a great companion for this new doctor.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

DarkArmour said:


> Moffat was the one who asked Russell.T.Davies and Steven Greenhorn to keep Jenny alive. Suspicious at all. Jenny would be a great companion for this new doctor.


Yes please.


----------



## Bombsii

EXACTLY.


----------



## Minish

To be honest, I reckon Jenny and River Song won't be important at all until either after a few more regenerations or more preferably, never. I think the effect was rather that River Song was something in the Doctor's far, far future.

Personally I think Jenny would be awesome in Torchwood... ;D I don't think we'll see any more of her in Doctor Who.

I'd love a younger companion. Perhaps a young teenager, or a child - I've been discussing these with my friends and we think it would work quite well as something radically different.

Please, _no more_ adult female companions. >_> Unless with them, there's a full-series male companion, and the female has absolutely no love potential with the Doctor at all, Rose and Martha are enough.


----------



## Time Psyduck

River Song has to be connected to the tenth doctor - otherwise how do you explain her recognising him. The only other option is for her to have met at least two later doctors, to know about regeneration. I thing if they imply that all that stuff happened during the time of the specials next year, and then forget her.

Jenny would be great in Torchwood, or perhaps as a recurring character who doesn't travel with the doctor or know someone who does. I'm not so sure of her as a permanent companion, but I can't say why.

I'd like to see an older companion, since it would go well against a younger doctor. I also want to see a couple in a committed relationship as companions, and neither of them to have anything to do with the doctor. A child would be good, but I suspect there may be a few issues regarding abduction.
Whoever is companion, I want to see them come from somewhere _outside_ modern London.


----------



## Bombsii

I agree with the whole outside of london companion bit. I would personally love a TV version of C'rizz. Actually a alien (obviously humanoid but with prosthetics) companion would be new and pretty awesome.

Personally I don't think Jenny would fit into Torchwood. Maybe they could find a way around it but I think shes better fit for doctor who. It might just be her character or the episode her intro was set. Seems a tenny bit too light and happy for Torchwood. I dunno. I just prefer her in Dr Who. Mickey has the possibility of being amazing in Torchwood. (To replace Tosh)


----------



## Time Psyduck

Maybe you're right about Jenny in Torchwood, although a one off appearance may be interesting, given a contrast between her 'light' personality and the 'dark' Torchwood. That and Martha (if she's in that episode) getting to find out she isn't dead.
Mickey would be good in Torchwood (I suspect there are going to be disappointed fans if him and Martha _don't_ end up in Torchwood)

An (obviously) alien companion (like a Dalek) would be brilliant.


----------



## Eevee

Eevee said:


> River Song is looking to be a plot hole real fast if she doesn't meet the Tenth Doctor.





DarkArmour said:


> Well Song would be good but River Song is actually older than this doctors looks, that might not go down to well.
> 
> Moffat was the one who asked Russell.T.Davies and Steven Greenhorn to keep Jenny alive. Suspicious at all. Jenny would be a great companion for this new doctor.





Time Psyduck said:


> River Song has to be connected to the tenth doctor - otherwise how do you explain her recognising him.


I saw someone mention this possibility last week, and it is brilliant.

What if *Jenny is River Song*?  Either regenerated or just older.  The writing hinted at something romantic, but there is nothing explicit except that they were very attached, as a father and daughter might be.



Time Psyduck said:


> The only other option is for her to have met at least two later doctors, to know about regeneration.


No, that doesn't work.  She recognized the Tenth Doctor and, more importantly, expected _him_ to recognize _her_.



Time Psyduck said:


> Whoever is companion, I want to see them come from somewhere _outside_ modern London.


I want someone outside Earth.


----------



## opaltiger

> What if Jenny is River Song?


yes please

plus it would be amusing since she would appear to be older than him


----------



## Bombsii

^Amusing but I couldn't really see it working.


----------



## Eevee

opaltiger said:


> plus it would be amusing since she would appear to be older than him


wibbly-wobbly, timey-wimey...



DarkArmour said:


> ^Amusing but I couldn't really see it working.


Why not?


----------



## Time Psyduck

Eevee said:


> I saw someone mention this possibility last week, and it is brilliant.
> 
> What if *Jenny is River Song*?  Either regenerated or just older.  The writing hinted at something romantic, but there is nothing explicit except that they were very attached, as a father and daughter might be.


I have heard about this one, and it could work, but then River Song said the doctor was "younger than I've ever seen him," and since this was after Jenny they may have a problem with that.
Then again if she regenerated she could have discounted that regeneration.
Also I just dislike the theory in general. 

I also heard something about River Song being like a biographer for the Doctor, who follows the doctor and records what happens. That would be interesting, but may disappoint people who want to see a romance thing. They just became good friends or something - Or maybe she's _only_ a Time Lady, and it's just because they're the same species that they got close.



> No, that doesn't work.  She recognized the Tenth Doctor and, more importantly, expected _him_ to recognize _her_.


True, but then given that Smith doesn't look dissimilar to Tennant, if the Doctor gives of a 'Time Lord vibe' she may have mixed the two up. OK I doubt it, but of course there's no reason she shouldn't meet later Doctors anyway.



> I want someone outside Earth.


So do I, but I could fully crew the TARDIS with the companions I want to see if they did that they may just make them human anyway, so the audience can relate to someone.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Time Psyduck said:


> Given that Smith doesn't look dissimilar to Tennant, if the Doctor gives of a 'Time Lord vibe' she may have mixed the two up. OK I doubt it, but of course there's no reason she shouldn't meet later Doctors anyway.


Also, remember that infostamps exist, and that if the Doctor gave her his screwdriver and *his name*, he would've revealed his regeneration skill and shown her all his past lives.

Also, Jenny could be an end-of-season companion. Or the last being to see the Tenth Doctor before he regenerates.


----------



## Time Psyduck

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Also, remember that infostamps exist, and that if the Doctor gave her his screwdriver and *his name*, he would've revealed his regeneration skill and shown her all his past lives.


The problem is that River Song initially doesn't realise the Doctor doesn't know her, implying that she met the tenth Doctor between the end of series four and his regeneration.

Still doesn't mean she met the tenth Doctor more than a couple of times - if she's used to encountering the 11th and 12th (maybe 13th (and later if they fix the limited regenerations)) mixed together, meeting the 10th wouldn't be odd, especially if she is used to being recognised by the others.


----------



## Eevee

Er, there's no reason right now that there couldn't be a Thirteenth Doctor.  Time Lords get twelve regenerations, making for thirteen forms total.


----------



## Bombsii

Methinks they'll do something clever and lengthen his regenerations somehow, this TV series is too successful to end anytime near in the future.


----------



## Time Psyduck

The comment about extending the regeneration was not aimed at the 13th Doctor. The only reason it was in the brackets was to separate it from the 11th/12th, as I can see River Song (if she is around at all) disappearing by then.

They may not need to extend his regenerations - with a year of Tennant and then three further Doctors before they have to do something, they should get to 2020 or so (provided no-one does a 'one series' Doctor again) before they run out, by which time the show could have been cancelled anyway (not that I want it to or have any reason to suspect it would, but you just never know)


----------



## Stardust Dragona

Who reads the DWM strip? Majenta Prcie would be a GREAT companion for this new doctor.


----------



## Bombsii

yeah, her slick in control personality would be very refreshing. She thinks shes in control and doesn't see herself as a companion and has the dr working for her. (WHAT WAS THAT RED EYE THING IN THINKTWICE!??)


----------



## Time Psyduck

Stardust Dragon said:


> Who reads the DWM strip? Majenta Prcie would be a GREAT companion for this new doctor.


The what strip?

Without seeing it, I can only see one problem: That you have drawings of her(?) which won't match whoever plays the part.
Still, if the character is good enough there's always to possibility a similar character (read: copy) for the TV show.


----------



## Stardust Dragona

There are sadly no pictures of Majenta but she is a GREAT companion.


----------



## Bombsii

> May I add I think we're all forgetting something.... We "may" already know one of the future doctors. Anyone know about the Valeyard in Trial of a Timelord? Not saying any more without spoiler tags.


This anyone?Details of the Valeyard here. Yes, there are spoilers.

@Time Psyduck: Also one of the specials will be a christmas one so they really are pushed. They shouldn't do the Queen Elizabeth one. It should remain one of those "infinite who-niverse moments" so we know that the TV adventures aren't the only ones.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

It's sci-fi; I expect that they will extend his regneration quota, in some sort of massive back-to-Gallifrey thing.

But heh.

This new guy looks good, but only if they put him in a darker Who-niverse; but I expect that Steven Moffat will do that in all his genius.


----------



## Enekuro

DarkArmour said:


> (I'll try to get those pictures of Majenta Price.)
> 
> May I add I think we're all forgetting something.... We "may" already know one of the future doctors. Anyone know about the Valeyard in Trial of a Timelord? Not saying any more without spoiler tags.


I know....*grins eagerly*


----------



## Murkrow

Oh I just thought, it's not just River Song they need to explain, but also why Queen Elizabeth I hates him.


----------



## Enekuro

The rumours passed through the family?


----------



## Time Psyduck

Murkrow said:


> Oh I just thought, it's not just River Song they need to explain, but also why Queen Elizabeth I hates him.


That's relatively easy - they just need to meet at some point, and him do something she doesn't like.
River Song means they have to figure out and explain a deep relationship within a few specials - even worse as now one has to be set aside for Elizabeth I.


----------



## Bombsii

I finally got the picture of Majenta Price! This is her reduced to a slave in ThinkTwice.


----------

